# Anyone who owns a friesian please HELP!!



## chicken fruit (Sep 6, 2009)

Is anyone familiar with buying an enutero foal and the process of registration and taking delivery? Could they please help me understand the process better... FHANA and my insurance company are telling me one thing, the breeder is telling me something different... Both make sense, but one doesnt seem to protect my interests much.

I own the foal, it will be 4 months old in a few weeks, but has already been weaned long before I was told and expecting it would be. So its not on the dam for me to confirm who is who that way. The breeder is out of state from me, so its not like I can go down and paint a white stripe on my baby. I have been requested to take delivery at my earliest convenience, and she's due to come home very soon.

I was told by fhana repeatedly that the breeder sends in the birth announcement within 30 days of the foal's birth, receives a chip and DNA kit, the breeder has the chip implanted and the DNA pulled at the same time, and after the U of K does the dna verification the registration is sent to me, the owner. FHANA and my insurance company are insisting I not take delivery on a foal without the chip in place as there is no way of knowing which foal is being delivered to me, and it is impossible if the DNA does not come back later to be true to the breeding to find out WHAT the breeding is. All of this is generally done in the foals 2nd month of life, while on the dam and thus helps to verify which foal is being implanted with the chip, and supplying the DNA sample- according to FHANA. FHANA seems to think that the birth announcement should have been received on my foal already, as its nearly 4 months old, but theres no record- I keep checking every week.

My breeder is explaining that they cannot do anything more than send in the birth announcement, which they insist they already have and will include a copy of that paper with the foal when it is delivered by my transporters. If they sent the announcement in and requested the DNA and chip kit the papers would have to be sent to them, showing them as the owners and not me. Therefore, they tell me I  have to do it when I receive the foal. The breeder insists that this is the only way of protecting my investment, because so long as I am the one pulling the DNA sample, I will know exactly which animal it came from- the filly I bought and they made sure I took delivery of.

At this point i dont know who to believe. Maybe this is a new breeder or something, or maybe the different people I keep talking to at FHANA are confused about the process. I know I for one am completely confused. It makes sense that a vet would come out and implant the chip and pull the DNA all at the same time as its a third party and the foal would be on the dam, which he could verify with a chip reader. But it also makes sense that FHANA would not transfer ownership if the breeder completes the DNA sample-

Someone help.


----------



## Bronco Hollow (Sep 6, 2009)

I think you need to verify as per the FHANA requirements.  The process is fairly clear on their web site as to the process they require.

It sounds very fishy that the breeder with not show you their proof of request unless you take deliver of the foal.  Why can't they fax you a copy?  

I'd call FHANA and explain to them your situation, they can freeze any registration process on the breeder until they resolve this issue.  At this point that one foal could have several owners.  

Good luck to you


----------



## fadetopurple (Sep 6, 2009)

chicken fruit said:
			
		

> If they sent the announcement in and requested the DNA and chip kit the papers would have to be sent to them, showing them as the owners and not me. Therefore, they tell me I  have to do it when I receive the foal. The breeder insists that this is the only way of protecting my investment, because so long as I am the one pulling the DNA sample, I will know exactly which animal it came from- the filly I bought and they made sure I took delivery of.
> 
> But it also makes sense that FHANA would not transfer ownership if the breeder completes the DNA sample-


Okay, I have NO experience with Friesians, buying en utero, or expensive horses, but this part sounds pretty fishy. Why would FHANA not transfer ownership after the foal is microchipped? Nobody would ever be able to sell or buy a registered Friesian if they couldn't transfer ownership after microchipping. It also sounds weird that they claim they sent in the birth announcement, but FHANA doesn't have it. 

I would try and make the breeder talk to FHANA directly. Or better yet, maybe you can set up a 3-way conference call?


----------



## Eliza (Sep 7, 2009)

have you tried calling other Fresian breeders to get a concensus?  It might be innocent, but I would not take delivery until you are absolutely clear of what is the correct procedure.  Can you walk away from this deal financially???  If you can, be prepared, but I wouldn't tie up any further money until it's settled.  Unless, you don't really care about the papers and things...


----------

